# 2011 Vegetable Garden & Backyard Garden Thread



## JWBooth

I've been growing veggies for years. So much so that I will be cutting back this year because the pantry and freezers are still pretty full. From 3000 sq. feet down to about a third of that.
Tomatoes, peppers, onions, lettuce, squash, cukes, peas, and okra will make up this years effort.
Ive also built a small hen house, next week I am going to pick up some pullets. Fresh eggs, fresh (no added hormones, no antibiotics) meat.


----------



## Two Thumbs

good for you.

I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.

This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.


----------



## JWBooth

<hr style="color:#e1dfdf; background-color:#e1dfdf" size="1"> 			 		  		 		 			 			I grow Roma and Cherry tomatoes. The roma has just as good a flavor  as any other, produces well in my heavy clay soil,  and being a meatier  variety doesn't take as long to cook down in sauces. The cherrys are for  my lunch box. Tomato slices can turn a sandwich into goo after a few  hours.

This year I am limiting my peppers to bell, jalapeno, and banana wax.

I've a strawberry, oregano, and cilantro in planters on the porch.


----------



## strollingbones

what is up?  lettuce spinach asparagus  <---eating these already


what is next:  beets, carrots, onions

what needs to be planted....o my....tomatoes..cucumbers...squash, beans, corn, bell peppers, hot peppers...the strawberries need to be moved.....we put in 23 more asparagus crowns...

my oregano, thyme and chives are up and coming on strong


----------



## JWBooth

Picked up my chicks today, Bufforpingtons, 18 of them. Now I are a farmer.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JWBooth said:


> Picked up my chicks today, Bufforpingtons, 18 of them. Now I are a farmer.



dont forget to get a government subsidy [-1sp] 



I have a few things coming out of the ground.  The tomato plant I started indoors at the start of winter isn't doing so well outside.  might have put it out to soon.


----------



## JWBooth

Two Thumbs said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my chicks today, Bufforpingtons, 18 of them. Now I are a farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to get a government subsidy [-1sp]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things coming out of the ground.  The tomato plant I started indoors at the start of winter isn't doing so well outside.  might have put it out to soon.
Click to expand...



Hell, I am trying as hard as possible to not be in the government's notice.


----------



## Shadow

JWBooth said:


> <hr style="color:#e1dfdf; background-color:#e1dfdf" size="1"> 			 		  		 		 			 			I grow Roma and Cherry tomatoes. The roma has just as good a flavor  as any other, produces well in my heavy clay soil,  and being a meatier  variety doesn't take as long to cook down in sauces. The cherrys are for  my lunch box. Tomato slices can turn a sandwich into goo after a few  hours.
> 
> This year I am limiting my peppers to bell, jalapeno, and banana wax.
> 
> I've a strawberry, oregano, and cilantro in planters on the porch.



Just bought myself my own Easter present.  Plants for a small garden 

Three diff tomato plants.  Solar Fire (supposed to be heat tolerant...good for the desert...hopefully I wont kill it.).  Yellow pear and Mr Stripey.

Two squash plants (crook neck and zucchini)

Bell peppers and strawberries.

Got any tips??


----------



## Ringel05

My veggies are doing just fine.  Here's a picture of the cabbage patch.


----------



## JWBooth

Shadow said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> <hr style="color:#e1dfdf; background-color:#e1dfdf" size="1">                                                                   I grow Roma and Cherry tomatoes. The roma has just as good a flavor  as any other, produces well in my heavy clay soil,  and being a meatier  variety doesn't take as long to cook down in sauces. The cherrys are for  my lunch box. Tomato slices can turn a sandwich into goo after a few  hours.
> 
> This year I am limiting my peppers to bell, jalapeno, and banana wax.
> 
> I've a strawberry, oregano, and cilantro in planters on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought myself my own Easter present.  Plants for a small garden
> 
> Three diff tomato plants.  Solar Fire (supposed to be heat tolerant...good for the desert...hopefully I wont kill it.).  Yellow pear and Mr Stripey.
> 
> Two squash plants (crook neck and zucchini)
> 
> Bell peppers and strawberries.
> 
> Got any tips??
Click to expand...


Not really, it all sounds good.
If the maters start gettin black rot at the blossom end it is one of two things, not enough water or not enough calcium. A little lime or some water will do the trick.


----------



## strollingbones

two squash plants will feed the world


----------



## Shadow

strollingbones said:


> two squash plants will feed the world



I know...Thats the only thing that really did well for me last time I had a garden.  We were eating squash forever it seemed like. That's why I only bought two this time.


----------



## Shadow

JWBooth said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> <hr style="color:#e1dfdf; background-color:#e1dfdf" size="1">                                                                   I grow Roma and Cherry tomatoes. The roma has just as good a flavor  as any other, produces well in my heavy clay soil,  and being a meatier  variety doesn't take as long to cook down in sauces. The cherrys are for  my lunch box. Tomato slices can turn a sandwich into goo after a few  hours.
> 
> This year I am limiting my peppers to bell, jalapeno, and banana wax.
> 
> I've a strawberry, oregano, and cilantro in planters on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought myself my own Easter present.  Plants for a small garden
> 
> Three diff tomato plants.  Solar Fire (supposed to be heat tolerant...good for the desert...hopefully I wont kill it.).  Yellow pear and Mr Stripey.
> 
> Two squash plants (crook neck and zucchini)
> 
> Bell peppers and strawberries.
> 
> Got any tips??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it all sounds good.
> If the maters start gettin black rot at the blossom end it is one of two things, not enough water or not enough calcium. A little lime or some water will do the trick.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip! Have you ever tried using bone meal in the soil? A friend told me to use bone meal when you are planting bulbs and roses...so I bought some.  I was just reading the box it came in, and it also says it's good for vegetable gardens (1lb per every 10 square feet).  I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## sparky

I've been doing about 1200 sq ft, a variety of veggies, put it to sleep with peat, manure, lime in the winter, try something new every year.

when i had chickens i found their manure downright nuclear for some plants

i'm planning another chickenhouse, a really big one.   this time i'm thinking along the lines of a barn septic tank, pump it out to the garden every year....


----------



## JWBooth

The chicks have been here for a week. Wings are almost completely feathered out. They are a hoot to watch. Going to put up the fencing today or tomorrow for a run and let them outside for a bit.
The garden, the little bit of rain we got the other night was a big help. Chemical laden water out of the hose just isn't as good. Tomatoes are flowering and there are buds on the peppers. Okra is looking good as are the squash and cucumbers. One more soaking rain in the next few days would set me up nicely.


----------



## uscitizen

I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.

Thinking of planting bluegill and crappie though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I've got some things sprouting in my pots!

My spices are coming in, slowly but surely.
onions
carrots

but one odd thing.  My cucumbers are growing in one pot, but the pot next to it has nothing.

And I bought a strawberry plant.  Here's hoping my pot is big enough for it to thrive.


----------



## uscitizen

Need to weed my strawberries...

I also have about 100 assorted tomato and pepper plants indoors in peat post.
I will give most of them away of course.


----------



## JWBooth

uscitizen said:


> I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.
> 
> Thinking of planting bluegill and crappie though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.



It's been the driest in local memory here, but we had a similar situation three or four years ago and June and July were milder and wetter than usual. So I will be blessed by whatever rain comes my way and drag out the hose until then.


----------



## Two Thumbs

uscitizen said:


> I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.
> 
> Thinking of planting *bluegill and crappie *though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.



Those are fish names where I'm from.

What kind of plant are those?


----------



## JWBooth

Two Thumbs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.
> 
> Thinking of planting *bluegill and crappie *though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fish names where I'm from.
> 
> What kind of plant are those?
Click to expand...


See, its been so wet that fish could be grown out in the garden....
Its one of those metaphor/irony kind of things.


----------



## uscitizen

Two Thumbs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.
> 
> Thinking of planting *bluegill and crappie *though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fish names where I'm from.
> 
> What kind of plant are those?
Click to expand...


Umm they are fish.  We have set new rainfall records for April.


----------



## uscitizen

Maybe Water Chestnuts?


----------



## JWBooth

uscitizen said:


> Maybe Water Chestnuts?


Might dry up before they begin to produce...


----------



## Two Thumbs

uscitizen said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have corn, radish, lettuce,cucumber,spinacvh and brocolli up so far.
> 
> Thinking of planting *bluegill and crappie *though it has been so wet here,  Set a new record for wettest April ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fish names where I'm from.
> 
> What kind of plant are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm they are fish.  We have set new rainfall records for April.
Click to expand...


*sigh*

Is there a doctor in the House?

I need a hook, line and sinker removed from my mouth.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JWBooth said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Water Chestnuts?
> 
> 
> 
> Might dry up before they begin to produce...
Click to expand...


I got some chinnuts for you guys.


----------



## kwc57

I have an 8'x24' raised bed garden I built in my backyard 5 or 6 years ago.  Due to time constraints over the last couple of years, I covered it in mulch and put it to bed.  I have time to mess with it this year and am doing a salsa garden.  I've got onions, tomatoes and cilantro as well as, jalepenos, poblanos and green chiles.  I'm throwing a few seed potatoes in for the first time this year to see how they do.  I loves me some new potatoes!  My greatest claim to fame was the 47 pound black diamond watermelon I grew 5 years or so ago.  Absolutely the best watermelon I've ever eaten!!!  Every attempt since then has been unsuccessful. 

Over the years, I've also grown okra, cucumbers, green beans, corn, carrots, sqaush and zuchinni.

I'm getting ready to plant dill, basel and a couple of other herbs who's names escape me at the moment........but they are for the butterflies.  The herbs are host plants for certain butterflies who will eat the foilage and lay thier eggs on the stems.  I loves me some butterflies and hummingbirds too!


----------



## boedicca

Chez Boe Garden is now planted:

6 pole beans
1 Sweet 1000 cherry tomato
1 Early Girl tomato
1 Abraham Lincoln tomato
1 bell pepper
1 cucumber
2 poblanos
2 anaheims
6 jalapenos
6 habaneros
lettuces
spinache
radishes
green onions
basil
thyme
oregano
mint
cilantro

We also are going to dig up four planters on one side of the house and turn them into strawberry beds in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sparky

an _Abraham Lincoln_ tomato ? lemme guess, it feeds some of the people some of the time?


----------



## boedicca

It's a variety of Beef Steak.   Haven't tried it before...so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## freedombecki

We had rain last night, and I'm so glad.

Seems the best plant in our garden has been stringless green bush beans. They're up and blooming. I didn't get everything planted, so am hoping for planting a couple more rows in the next few days. The garden soil here acts like gunpowder--it's hard for water to soak in, so you have to use two spadefuls of garden soil for every seed you plant. We keep going back to get more huge sacks of garden soil... The corn is about 10 inches high in some places, and I'm hoping for some pie pumpkins. We have a row of glads and a couple of dozen new trees in the orchard. They got planted about a month before blooming time, and the blossoms did not result in fruit because the plants are just trying to establish root systems right now. There are 4 tomato plants, and we harvested one tomato that was set before we put it in the ground. It was very fleshy, so I'm guessing it was a hybrid. 

I got box-car Willie tomato seeds on ebay. They look terrible! But I couldn't resist having at least one tomato that would be a conversational salad component. The pictures showed a flat, very dark red tomato with lobes going every which way and green leafies poking out of the top and bottom of the fruit.


----------



## masquerade

My husband has been planting and growing for a few years now.  

cherry tomatos
grape tomatos
(no more big beefy ... those don't seem to grow very well)
jalapenos
cucumbers
basil  (MMMmmmmmmm)  I love fresh basil!

I think there are a few other items.  Just can't think of them right now.  I need more coffee.


----------



## sparky

i tilled up a beer can yesterday (no wine bottles so far.....)


beer is proof God loves us, and wants us to garden.....


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> My husband has been planting and growing for a few years now.
> 
> cherry tomatos
> grape tomatos
> (no more big beefy ... those don't seem to grow very well)
> jalapenos
> cucumbers
> basil  (MMMmmmmmmm)  I love fresh basil!
> 
> I think there are a few other items.  Just can't think of them right now.  I need more coffee.



My son works at a plant nursery and we've gotten to know their grower.  My wife has had issues with tomatoes and the grower gave her some tips.  Now, this may be common knowledge to other folks, but it was new information to us.  Regardless of the size of the tomato plants you buy, bury the whole thing down to the top two set of leaves.  Tomatoes have a shallow root system.  If you've ever noticed a mature tomato plant, you've seen all the roots down at the base.  By burying the plant deep, roots grow off of the whole stem you bury.  By burying the whole plant down to the top set of leaves, you give the plant that much more of a root system.  Put some meal or some form of calcium in the hole before planting.  Tomatoes don't like being watered from above.  Turn your hose on to a stream about the size of a pencil and let it run on the ground to water the tomatoes.  The grower told us this would help us be more successful at growing them.  BTW, she said blossom set is worthless.


----------



## kwc57

We finally got everything planted this past Saturday.  The good Lord bleesed us with an inch of rain on Sunday.  There was threat of patchy frost last night which is rare for this time of year in Oklahoma, but thankfully the temps didn't drop as low as the forecasters predicted.


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has been planting and growing for a few years now.
> 
> cherry tomatos
> grape tomatos
> (no more big beefy ... those don't seem to grow very well)
> jalapenos
> cucumbers
> basil  (MMMmmmmmmm)  I love fresh basil!
> 
> I think there are a few other items.  Just can't think of them right now.  I need more coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son works at a plant nursery and we've gotten to know their grower.  My wife has had issues with tomatoes and the grower gave her some tips.  Now, this may be common knowledge to other folks, but it was new information to us.  Regardless of the size of the tomato plants you buy, bury the whole thing down to the top two set of leaves.  Tomatoes have a shallow root system.  If you've ever noticed a mature tomato plant, you've seen all the roots down at the base.  By burying the plant deep, roots grow off of the whole stem you bury.  By burying the whole plant down to the top set of leaves, you give the plant that much more of a root system.  Put some meal or some form of calcium in the hole before planting.  Tomatoes don't like being watered from above.  Turn your hose on to a stream about the size of a pencil and let it run on the ground to water the tomatoes.  The grower told us this would help us be more successful at growing them.  BTW, she said blossom set is worthless.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tips kwc57, I'll be sure to pass them on to Mr. masquerade.
He pots his tomato plants, in really big pots but perhaps they are not deep enough to grow the Beef Steak.  Too bad because I really do enjoy making fresh bruschetta during the summer months.  Sure, I can purchase vine-ripe tomatos from the grocery store but it's not the same as walking out into the backyard and picking the tomatos yourself.


----------



## Big Fitz

Two Thumbs said:


> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.


I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.  

I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.


----------



## uscitizen

Got some Zuchinni and Cantelope planted a few days ago.  Had to superglue gravels to the seeds to keep them from floating back up though.


----------



## kwc57

Big Fitz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
Click to expand...


Careful with the garbage bag.  While you obviously need to water, you need the soil to drain so the plant isn't sitting in dirt soup.  As I said, my son works at a nursery and the majority of plant problems brought to them by customers are caused by over watering.


----------



## Big Fitz

kwc57 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful with the garbage bag.  While you obviously need to water, you need the soil to drain so the plant isn't sitting in dirt soup.  As I said, my son works at a nursery and the majority of plant problems brought to them by customers are caused by over watering.
Click to expand...

that may be why my tomatoes are not doing well.  I try to water them a half a cup every 3-4 days or so.  The peppers love it it seems.


----------



## freedombecki

For anyone who doesn't want to spend another $5.00 for a small sack of bone meal to improve tomatoes, corn, etc., save all your eggshells. I dry mine in one of the 3 or 4 useless baskets they give you when you buy a new dishwasher (or beg or borrow a discarded basket from your local hamburger or sandwich joint). Put your broken, dry eggshells in a nut grinder 3 or 4 times.

Voila, pure calcium! They say it strengthens your corn, too, as do fish bones if you're a fisherman.

If you don't want to do it, you're anti-conservative, and you have money to burn, go ahead, buy the bone meal.

/dervish grin


----------



## uscitizen

freedombecki said:


> For anyone who doesn't want to spend another $5.00 for a small sack of bone meal to improve tomatoes, corn, etc., save all your eggshells. I dry mine in one of the 3 or 4 useless baskets they give you when you buy a new dishwasher (or beg or borrow a discarded basket from your local hamburger or sandwich joint). Put your broken, dry eggshells in a nut grinder 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Voila, pure calcium! They say it strengthens your corn, too, as do fish bones if you're a fisherman.
> 
> If you don't want to do it, you're anti-conservative, and you have money to burn, go ahead, buy the bone meal.
> 
> /dervish grin



Powdered lime works well too and a couple of bucks for a 40 lb bag pretty cheap too.


----------



## freedombecki

uscitizen said:


> Got some Zuchinni and Cantelope planted a few days ago.  Had to superglue gravels to the seeds to keep them from floating back up though.



Love it!


----------



## freedombecki

uscitizen said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't want to spend another $5.00 for a small sack of bone meal to improve tomatoes, corn, etc., save all your eggshells. I dry mine in one of the 3 or 4 useless baskets they give you when you buy a new dishwasher (or beg or borrow a discarded basket from your local hamburger or sandwich joint). Put your broken, dry eggshells in a nut grinder 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Voila, pure calcium! They say it strengthens your corn, too, as do fish bones if you're a fisherman.
> 
> If you don't want to do it, you're anti-conservative, and you have money to burn, go ahead, buy the bone meal.
> 
> /dervish grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powdered lime works well too and a couple of bucks for a 40 lb bag pretty cheap too.
Click to expand...


Better get some tomorrow, just in case they double the price of gas again. 40 pounds of anything lately is getting to be more expensive just because the gas market is going apes.


----------



## uscitizen

Over 10 inches of rain in April, ne all time record and have gotten about 3 inches so far in May.


----------



## uscitizen

Anyone ever use Preen in the garden?  howzit work?


----------



## Douger

Big Fitz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
Click to expand...

NO. The roots need air too. Use old cut off two liter bottles and punch an assload of holes near the bottom and one bigger one dead center bottom.
You can add a cup of hydrogen peroxide to a gallon of water and use that to water them until they go in a proper pot or in the ground.
If they're out in the weather get yourself some Kilol ( GC3) and spray after a heavy rain.


----------



## kwc57

freedombecki said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't want to spend another $5.00 for a small sack of bone meal to improve tomatoes, corn, etc., save all your eggshells. I dry mine in one of the 3 or 4 useless baskets they give you when you buy a new dishwasher (or beg or borrow a discarded basket from your local hamburger or sandwich joint). Put your broken, dry eggshells in a nut grinder 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Voila, pure calcium! They say it strengthens your corn, too, as do fish bones if you're a fisherman.
> 
> If you don't want to do it, you're anti-conservative, and you have money to burn, go ahead, buy the bone meal.
> 
> /dervish grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powdered lime works well too and a couple of bucks for a 40 lb bag pretty cheap too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better get some tomorrow, just in case they double the price of gas again. 40 pounds of anything lately is getting to be more expensive just because the gas market is going apes.
Click to expand...


A week ago, gas was $3.69 where I fill up in Oklahoma City.  THis weekend I filled up for $3.57.  This morning I went by where I filled up and it was $3.50.


----------



## kwc57

Douger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO. The roots need air too. Use old cut off two liter bottles and punch an assload of holes near the bottom and one bigger one dead center bottom.
> You can add a cup of hydrogen peroxide to a gallon of water and use that to water them until they go in a proper pot or in the ground.
> If they're out in the weather get yourself some Kilol ( GC3) and spray after a heavy rain.
Click to expand...


Hydrogen peroxide?  What does that do?


----------



## kwc57

uscitizen said:


> Anyone ever use Preen in the garden?  howzit work?



Never have, but I need to use something as my weeds are getting out of hand.  The nursery my son works at also sells corn gluten as a natural pre-emergent.  What little reading I've done says that it dries out the germinating seed and deprives it of the moisture needed for gemination.  Of course, you can only use this in a garden where you have transplanted rather than where you have seeded.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Big Fitz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> I'm trying to garden outta pots this year.  Last year I tried with cheaper 5 gal paint cans.  It didn't work so well cuz I had to poke holes to prevent rot, but just ended up with soil that dried to fast in the heat.
> 
> This year I have scallions and mini carrots in long pots, a tomato in a 1/4 barrel, and 2 pots for cucumbers.  Also working on some herbs indoors in the windows.  I'd like to keep them going year around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
Click to expand...


You can, sorta.

The issue is root rot.

in the empty box, put the bag in, line the bottom with rocks or course sane.  over that place a window screen over the top to keep the roots out [good luck finding that], then fill with dirt and water.  Depending on the source of dirt, wait 2 weeks, then pull the weeds, then plant seeds.  If you can find a long straight box, you can bring it in and either keep the garden going inside during the winter, or get a jump on it early next spring.


----------



## Two Thumbs

kwc57 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making my first effort ever at container gardening.  At least my tomato plants are dying already,  but the Peppers are thriving.
> 
> I don't have any good pots to transplant into yet, and was wondering if I can make do for a while with a good cardboard box, lined with a strong garbage bag instead.
> 
> 
> 
> NO. The roots need air too. Use old cut off two liter bottles and punch an assload of holes near the bottom and one bigger one dead center bottom.
> You can add a cup of hydrogen peroxide to a gallon of water and use that to water them until they go in a proper pot or in the ground.
> If they're out in the weather get yourself some Kilol ( GC3) and spray after a heavy rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide?  What does that do?
Click to expand...


What he said.

Does it prevent root rot?


----------



## uscitizen

Makes blond peppers and tomatoes?


----------



## masquerade

uscitizen said:


> Makes blond peppers and tomatoes?



The politically correct word would be albino.  Albino peppers and tomatoes.



Our cucumbers have popped up!  We're well on our way!


----------



## kwc57

kwc57 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powdered lime works well too and a couple of bucks for a 40 lb bag pretty cheap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get some tomorrow, just in case they double the price of gas again. 40 pounds of anything lately is getting to be more expensive just because the gas market is going apes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A week ago, gas was $3.69 where I fill up in Oklahoma City.  THis weekend I filled up for $3.57.  This morning I went by where I filled up and it was $3.50.
Click to expand...


Not to get us off topic here, but I drove past my gas station again this morning.  $3.77!!!  WTF?   A 27 cent jump in 24 hours?


----------



## Shadow

masquerade said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes blond peppers and tomatoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The politically correct word would be albino.  Albino peppers and tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Our cucumbers have popped up!  We're well on our way!
Click to expand...


This made me think of a kind of cucumber plant that I saw at the garden store today.  I didn't buy one...but they looked interesting.  Something called a lemon cucumber.  If anyone has grown them...what are they like?  Here are some pictures.

Lemon Cucumber Recipe | Salad with Lemon Cucumbers


----------



## JWBooth

I picked my first pepper today, there are several more that could come off of the plants. Numerous tomatoes are forming, the cool weather has kept the lettuce from bolting. The remaining chickens are nearly feathered out.


----------



## syrenn

uscitizen said:


> Anyone ever use Preen in the garden?  howzit work?




Good question. I just got some. Put it under the mulch and some on top. Hopefully it keeps the weeds back.


----------



## uscitizen

I planted some chicken eggs but they did not come up.


----------



## uscitizen

We are still so wet here....

My corn has been up for a month but is just sitting there not growing and just looking kinda yellowish.

Been thinking of planting rice.


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> We are still so wet here....
> 
> My corn has been up for a month but is just sitting there not growing and just looking kinda yellowish.
> 
> Been thinking of planting rice.



My corn is up too.  The doctor gave me this:


----------



## Two Thumbs

uscitizen said:


> We are still so wet here....
> 
> My corn has been up for a month but is just sitting there not growing and just looking kinda yellowish.
> 
> Been thinking of planting rice.



I fiinnnaalllyy planted minnows myself, and with all this great weather I think I'll be harvesting this weekend.


----------



## kwc57

Hmmmmm, that gives me an idea.  I'm going to plant pussy willows.


----------



## uscitizen

kwc57 said:


> Hmmmmm, that gives me an idea.  I'm going to plant pussy willows.



You will go in the hole on that venture.


----------



## kwc57

uscitizen said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, that gives me an idea.  I'm going to plant pussy willows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will go in the hole on that venture.
Click to expand...


With any luck!


----------



## masquerade

Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!

Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.

We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!
> 
> Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.
> 
> We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!



The heat here in Oklahoma is killing us.  so far something like 27 days over 100.  We have 3 tomato plants that have finally started to produce a few tomatoes.  I think we might have 5 tomatoes between the 3 plants.  My son works for a nursery and they say that no one is having luck with tomatoes this year due to the heat.  To bloom and produce fruit, the night temps need to be cooler.  When it stays around 85 overnight, the tomatoes just won't produce.

We harvested our onions about a month ago and have quite a collection hanging in a mesh bag in our garage.

Many of the herbs we planted did great, but have really started struggling in the heat.  We have basil, chives, dill and parsley.  We've harvested quite a bit, but they were mainly grown for the butterflies.

My peppers, they're doing great.  I have an 8x8 area planted in green chilie, jalapeno and ancho.  Mostly green chilie that I started from seed.  The plants are so loaded that we have actually pulled some of the newer, smaller peppers so the older peppers can grow larger.

View attachment 14280

View attachment 14281


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!
> 
> Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.
> 
> We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat here in Oklahoma is killing us.  so far something like 27 days over 100.  We have 3 tomato plants that have finally started to produce a few tomatoes.  I think we might have 5 tomatoes between the 3 plants.  My son works for a nursery and they say that no one is having luck with tomatoes this year due to the heat.  To bloom and produce fruit, the night temps need to be cooler.  When it stays around 85 overnight, the tomatoes just won't produce.
> 
> We harvested our onions about a month ago and have quite a collection hanging in a mesh bag in our garage.
> 
> Many of the herbs we planted did great, but have really started struggling in the heat.  We have basil, chives, dill and parsley.  We've harvested quite a bit, but they were mainly grown for the butterflies.
> 
> My peppers, they're doing great.  I have an 8x8 area planted in green chilie, jalapeno and ancho.  Mostly green chilie that I started from seed.  The plants are so loaded that we have actually pulled some of the newer, smaller peppers so the older peppers can grow larger.
> 
> View attachment 14280
> 
> View attachment 14281
Click to expand...


Like the photos.  I should take some too, if I can bring myself to go out in the heat today.

Here in New England, our pepper plants aren't doing as well.  Mr. masq is growing jalepenos, serranos, bell and Italian-style peppers.  They are not growing and producing as abundantly as they did last year.  

Now chives I love!  In fact, I'm going to have to suggest chives for next years growing season.


----------



## Two Thumbs

My cucumbers are dying.

There's some kind of white "spots" on them

But the carrots and onions are doing great and my cherry 'maters are coming along fine.

fukken squirles killed all my seasonings except my basil.


----------



## mudwhistle

Two Thumbs said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my chicks today, Bufforpingtons, 18 of them. Now I are a farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to get a government subsidy [-1sp]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things coming out of the ground.  The tomato plant I started indoors at the start of winter isn't doing so well outside.  might have put it out to soon.
Click to expand...


Tomatoes don't like it when the temps go above 95. They also need at least a Gal of water per day. Cherry Tomatoes produce better then Beefeaters and all the other big tomatoes.


----------



## Dabs

I love garden tomatoes!
I like them best when I peel off the skin after they have been in the fridge for a bit, gotten nice and cold.
Then I slice them, and salt and pepper them, and eat'em


----------



## mudwhistle

masquerade said:


> Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!
> 
> Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.
> 
> We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!



I've been picking my Cherry Tomatoes for a few weeks. 

So neener neener......pffffft!


----------



## freedombecki

I really, really love the sweet taste of my Boxcar Willies.

They look like the grapes of wrath, but they really are good, deep red, delicious fresh tomatoes.

See if I can find a pic for those who haven't had the pleasant experience of Boxcar Willie tomatoes:

​


----------



## kwc57

As I said in an earlier post, we are going on something like 30 days of 100+ temps and little to no rain.  It's been brutal.  The garden looks wilted most days even with regular watering......which has become a daily task.  I took the plunge this weekend and built a sun shade for the garden and deep mulched everything with 3 to 4 inches of cotton burr compost.  We'll see if it helps.  It certainly can't hurt.

View attachment 14374


----------



## masquerade

mudwhistle said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!
> 
> Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.
> 
> We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been picking my Cherry Tomatoes for a few weeks.
> 
> So neener neener......pffffft!
Click to expand...


How dare you!  You cherry tomatoe-pickin' bombastic bastard!  



Sitting outside yesterday, I noticed that one of our grape tomatoes is turning red.  One.  Not a cluster, but just one.  The cherry tomatoes are lookin' good ... still waiting on those too.

We've harvested lots of cucumbers which are now jarred as pickles.  Mr. masq picked some green beans yesterday.  He steamed them on the stove and the two of us gobbled up that harvest.  A handful of blueberries ... a handful of raspberries and some peppers completed yesterday's harvest.


Hey kwc57 ... I hope your weekend project helps your crops.


----------



## Two Thumbs

fukken squirels are eating my carrots now.  They ate all the strawberries except 2, killed all my seasonings except the basil [thank gawd] and dug up my garlic.

Any ideas, short of rat poison, to keep them out?  [fencing can't be done]

And anyone know why my tomatos are splitting down one side?


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our spices have really taken off.  Mint, parsley and delicious basil!
> 
> Cucumbers are growing by the dozens ... soon to be cut and jarred as kosher dill and bread & butter pickles.  Some though, will find their way to the top of my salads.
> 
> We've got cluster upon cluster of grape tomatos.  I can't wait for those to ripen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been picking my Cherry Tomatoes for a few weeks.
> 
> So neener neener......pffffft!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you!  You cherry tomatoe-pickin' bombastic bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting outside yesterday, I noticed that one of our grape tomatoes is turning red.  One.  Not a cluster, but just one.  The cherry tomatoes are lookin' good ... still waiting on those too.
> 
> We've harvested lots of cucumbers which are now jarred as pickles.  Mr. masq picked some green beans yesterday.  He steamed them on the stove and the two of us gobbled up that harvest.  A handful of blueberries ... a handful of raspberries and some peppers completed yesterday's harvest.
> 
> 
> Hey kwc57 ... I hope your weekend project helps your crops.
Click to expand...


Thanks, me too!  I told my wife that our garden efforts remind me of hunters.  They are so proud of their kill and putting meat in the freezer for free.  Of course they have a $500 rifle, $200 in hunting clothes, $150 in boots, a 4 wheel drive SUV or truck with giant wheels, hunting lease, gas and butcher fees for that free meat that probably ends up averaging $50 per pound.  But it's a hobby just like gardening.  We can all actually go buy veggies for pennies on the dollar of what we spend on our gardens.


----------



## masquerade

This isn't on the subject of gardens, but I feel the need to mention it now that Two Thumbs has brought up his squirrel issues.

We have issues with a fox ... or two.

Sighting a fox in our yard or the woods behind our yard has been rare, up until now.  5:10 on Saturday morning we were jolted awake by one of the scariest sounds I've ever heard.  The screeching of the fox.  Mr. masq got downstairs and outside to scare the fox, just as the fox was about to take a bite out of my cat.  He ran a bit, the fox that is, and stopped.  It took a few more attempts at yelling before said fox disappeared into the next yard.  Over the course of the weekend, we saw the fox several more times.

I don't blame the fox ... he's just doing what fox do and I imagine there may be babies to feed.  But I sure as hell don't want one of my cats or my bunnies to be his next meal.


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> This isn't on the subject of gardens, but I feel the need to mention it now that Two Thumbs has brought up his squirrel issues.
> 
> We have issues with a fox ... or two.
> 
> Sighting a fox in our yard or the woods behind our yard has been rare, up until now.  5:10 on Saturday morning we were jolted awake by one of the scariest sounds I've ever heard.  The screeching of the fox.  Mr. masq got downstairs and outside to scare the fox, just as the fox was about to take a bite out of my cat.  He ran a bit, the fox that is, and stopped.  It took a few more attempts at yelling before said fox disappeared into the next yard.  Over the course of the weekend, we saw the fox several more times.
> 
> I don't blame the fox ... he's just doing what fox do and I imagine there may be babies to feed.  But I sure as hell don't want one of my cats or my bunnies to be his next meal.



My son works for a nursery and I was in to pick up some stuff (he gets a 40% discount!).  Over on the shelf where they have all sorts of repellents, they have a powder made from coyote urine.  Now, I don't know if that will repel or attract a fox, but there might be some sort of repellent you can mark your territory with that would keep them out.  I'm not sure how your kitties or bunnies would react.

A little googling turned up the idea of human urine.  I've never known a guy who isn't up for a little backyard pee.  It's a great excuse for consuming mass quantities of beer.


----------



## Douger

sparky said:


> I've been doing about 1200 sq ft, a variety of veggies, put it to sleep with peat, manure, lime in the winter, try something new every year.
> 
> when i had chickens i found their manure downright nuclear for some plants
> 
> i'm planning another chickenhouse, a really big one.   this time i'm thinking along the lines of a barn septic tank, pump it out to the garden every year....



The chicken shit need to be mixed well with decent dirt and composed for several moths. Then it's great. 
We make cow shit soup at 2 of my places. Fill yourself a container ( 5 gal bucket, trash can 55 gal drum. No matter). Fill a sack ( like an onion sack) with broken up dry cow shit . Fill the container with water,drop in the bag,and stir it a little every day until it no longer has any odor.About 3 weeks.It's ready. A packed full onion sack makes 35 gallons so adjust accordingly.
200 gallons of fertilizer, 3 weeks time. Cost $0
 Dilute six to one and apply.
I pump it through my drip systems.
Good chit !


----------



## Douger

Hey sparky. What kind of floor will the barn have ? Ever considered making gasz ?


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't on the subject of gardens, but I feel the need to mention it now that Two Thumbs has brought up his squirrel issues.
> 
> We have issues with a fox ... or two.
> 
> Sighting a fox in our yard or the woods behind our yard has been rare, up until now.  5:10 on Saturday morning we were jolted awake by one of the scariest sounds I've ever heard.  The screeching of the fox.  Mr. masq got downstairs and outside to scare the fox, just as the fox was about to take a bite out of my cat.  He ran a bit, the fox that is, and stopped.  It took a few more attempts at yelling before said fox disappeared into the next yard.  Over the course of the weekend, we saw the fox several more times.
> 
> I don't blame the fox ... he's just doing what fox do and I imagine there may be babies to feed.  But I sure as hell don't want one of my cats or my bunnies to be his next meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son works for a nursery and I was in to pick up some stuff (he gets a 40% discount!).  Over on the shelf where they have all sorts of repellents, they have a powder made from coyote urine.  Now, I don't know if that will repel or attract a fox, but there might be some sort of repellent you can mark your territory with that would keep them out.  I'm not sure how your kitties or bunnies would react.
> 
> A little googling turned up the idea of human urine.  I've never known a guy who isn't up for a little backyard pee.  It's a great excuse for consuming mass quantities of beer.
Click to expand...


Note to self:  send the man further out into the back of the yard to pee at the edge of the woods.   

We had a cooler by our side while we grilled and enjoyed the pool.

Yesterday we watched one of our two cats spraying and marking his territory on the raspeberry bushes my husband picked raspberries from a short time earlier. So at least someone is helping with repellent.   
My husband had just cleaned the bunny hutch and threw the nastiness close to where we first saw Mr. Fox yesterday.  So he/she knows that food is close.    I'll look into the repellents ... thanks.


----------

